# New Free Sweater Pattern (K)



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

In today's newsletter from Yarnspirations:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-CARON-SIMPLYSOFTLIGHT-K-WalkInTheParkCardi.pdf


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

That's cute; thanks.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

That is beautiful sweater. I've bookmarked it. Thank you for providing the link.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you that is very pretty.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

error in posting


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-CARON-SIMPLYSOFTLIGHT-K-WalkInTheParkCardi.pdf[/url


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou,i have it bookmarked.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you I just downloaded it.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

That is a sweet pattern but honestly the only kind of person I would knit that for is a teenage girl who is a size 3... That cropped length just doesn't make it... looks like half the sweater is missing.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm going to knit it for my daughter. She is 40. Thanks for the link Travelknit


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I love it! Thank you!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

You're very welcome, everyone! 

Veets, I completely understand why you're "in hiding."


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, not my colors but that can change, it has plus sizes and it can be made longer!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks! Really cute sweater.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

TravelKnit said:


> In today's newsletter from Yarnspirations:
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-CARON-SIMPLYSOFTLIGHT-K-WalkInTheParkCardi.pdf


Oh for cute!!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> http://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-CARON-SIMPLYSOFTLIGHT-K-WalkInTheParkCardi.pdf[/url


Thank you! I just love this sweater.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for link. Like the sleeve length and shoule be easy to increase body length.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

crispie said:


> That's cute; thanks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

